# Simple-Shot



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sweet shooting with some top frames, nice vid Lucky. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Sweet shooting with some top frames, nice vid Lucky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Thanks man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude I like your style!! You just make it look effortless.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Dude I like your style!! You just make it look effortless.


Haha thanks, for as long as I've been shooting now Ive picked up a few skills lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Luck over skill eh haha nice shooting as always bud !


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Luck over skill eh haha nice shooting as always bud !


Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your video is as good as it gets your presentation is amazing, and your accuracy is off the charts I hope your video gets viewed by thousands. If I was watching your video for the first time, and had never shot a slingshot, you can rest assured I would be checking out Simple Shot. I am so glad you are a huge part of this Forum.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

fine shooting as usual.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Your video is as good as it gets your presentation is amazing, and your accuracy is off the charts I hope your video gets viewed by thousands. If I was watching your video for the first time, and had never shot a slingshot, you can rest assured I would be checking out Simple Shot. I am so glad you are a huge part of this Forum.


Thanks Tag that means a lot I appreciate the kind words, glad we have u on the forum as well, nothing but positivity from u 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

hoggy said:


> fine shooting as usual.


thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I also love simpleshot I use the axium ocularis with the ss black. I was thinking of getting the chamo but not the ocularis one


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

J3ff said:


> I also love simpleshot I use the axium ocularis with the ss black. I was thinking of getting the chamo but not the ocularis one


If only simpleshot made an ocularis design with FLAT tips, I'd be all over that


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Luck over skill said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > I also love simpleshot I use the axium ocularis with the ss black. I was thinking of getting the chamo but not the ocularis one
> ...


Like this


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Or this


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

nice shooting. I'm not sure how you can jump from frame to frame and stay with that level of accuracy. very slick!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wreck-it said:


> nice shooting. I'm not sure how you can jump from frame to frame and stay with that level of accuracy. very slick!


Thanks, I shot with each frame for a little bit to see where I had to hold before I started actually recording

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

